# Death of a froglet



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

My brother bought two D. Azureus froglets from xxxxxx in jan. Today, as he fed his frogs, he found one dead... 

He said that he did noticed the frog getting rather skinny. also, the arms look skinny, could this be sls?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

That little bugger looks like it was sucked dry of nutrients. It doesn't even look as if it ate. Im sorry for your loss. How long ago did you purchase these?


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is the other froglet: much bigger and healthy. There is his tank, and what can I do for the bromeliad? It's turning brown.

He purchased these in Jan. He noted that the dead frog ate about two days ago, he saw him eat one fly with no dust on it. the other frog eats well


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`m sorry but that is WAY past the point of being rather skinny.
It looks to me like it never ate at all.
Parasite maybe?
Could be a number of things.

John


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

nope to the sls, it looks like it dried out also, it could be any number of things but not sls, they wouldn't sell you a frog with sls.

how does the other frog look, how often does he feed?


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

The other frog is in the picture above on the plants. it is nice and fat, and eating well. He always ate first, think this was a bullying thing?

He feeds everyday


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

it looks like it dried up and somehow was wet in the pics. when i've seen that type of severe shriveling its happened to frogs that escaped their tanks and dried out.

the brom is rotting, looks like it was stuck directly in the substrate. pretty much past saving at this point, but mabie.

james


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Like everyone else noted it could be a number of things.

For instance I had two cit froglets, one was bigger than the other and they both ate a good amount and were fat, eventually the smaller one started to grow faster than the larger frog and the larger froglet stopped eating as much. I tried treating him but wasn't able to save him and could never figure out what the problem was. The other cit is fine and growing fast.

Without getting a neocropsy on the dead froglet you may never know


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

When frogs die, they dessicate rather quickly, even in a viv, and look a LOT thinner than they were - the limbs as well.

Very hard to tell what happened or make any suggestions unless we had a pic or two of it while it was alive.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

My 2 cents on this one is it looks like they are still being housed in the temporary vivaria that was purchased along with the frogs. My opinion is they probably should have been placed in more roomier enclosure which would enable the frogs to have their own areas out of the sight of it's cagemate, which when they are in more cramped quarters you will run into stress which can lead to problems such as failure to thrive. Bill


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

bill- Excellent thought. Should He move the current living froglet to a 10 gallon?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would suggest a vivarium at least 10 gal tank size, set up with a few areas where the frog is not always in the open so he has some areas where he feels secure, but not so dense that you can't observe his condition and health. Also be sure you are using vitamins and calcium supplements.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you, Bill. I will do that. being froglets, I assumed they would be okay in the tank purchased (and was told so) and I see that I was wrong.
Thank you for all your help, guys


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Also do you have a glass top for that cage or just a screen top? If your going to get a 10 gal make sure you go to your local glass shop and get class tops to keep the humidity in. Go out and get some medium to large leafs and wash them and bake them or boil them and let them dry and place them in the cage. Leaf litter creates alot of security for the frogs. Also as stated above make sure your dusting the fruit flies.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm kinda nervous about bringing in leaves. And we do dust, the flies do get it off though. 

Yes, I am aware of the glass top for tanks.


----------

